# ALL HID kits to become Illegal



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

A little bit of background. NHSTA/DOT has been trying to introduce new laws to regulate the sale of HID... well.. they just decided to BAN ALL HID KITS. They do not have a set regulation because HID does not use a filament.. therefore, no matter how accurate the HID kit is, it fails because of that ONE requirement. Well, DUH, HID has no filament, so it automatically fails. 

After 8/15/2003, HID kits as you know it will never be sold again unless new laws are made. I'm sure there are all types of legal issues here,for one, this has all been done without anyone knowing. After 8/15/03, there will be a $5,000 fine PER DAY for vendors selling HID kits. 

taken from integra-forums.net

Liteswap.com is geting rid of all their HID inventory before 8/14, so if you want HID, heres your chance.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

That sucks.. I hope I don't get in trouble HAVING them. My car passed state saftey inspection with HID's.. I hope they are not going to give me crap next time.


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Damn that's lazy instead of figuring out a way to update with the times and regulate it they just said to hell with them all. I would get one but I can't afford so oh well.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what about all the cars that already come with HID's such as bmw's n such, the ones already on the streets, what would be done about those?


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

man... fuk the gov. i hate this kind of shit that they always try to pull.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i have NEVER been blinded by someone driving behind me with HIDs in their cars, i have been blinded by other ppl who have pretty bright lights(stock),,,,, times where it hurts my eyes beyond belief, but i like driving in front of ppl with HID's because i'm hypnotized by the light patterns, i like HID


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Nah, you can still have them. It is just against the law to sell them to people, or import them to sell. Cars that already have them will be fine. Thats why theyre getting rid of them now, so you can still get them to install.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

even if they were illegal to have on your car...i live in south carolina...what do they care? we have laws against dark tint, neons, loud music..does it ever get enforced?nope...although sometimes i wish the neon one would..if ur gonna put it on your car do it right please!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i say the govt outdid themselves this time.

stupid man really stupid.


SIGN THE PETITION TO KEEP HID LIGHTS FROM BEING ILLEGAL !


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

that's :bs:


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I signed the petition but how many are needed to get this ban lifted?


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

LOL! I higly doubt the GOVERNEMT will care about some petition online signed by random people who want HID.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i signed it...if everyone took the stance on every issue that the government wont give a damn just think of where this country would be. i just cant beleive with all the issues out there that need to be discussed, this one was brought to debate and passed. true testament to our lawmakers.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

That's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. Stupid.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

who cares ! these arent just random people these are all enthusiast that think it stupd.

i say sign the petition and try our luck .. never hurts to try.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

You may not always get the ideal resort, but isn't it better knowing that you fought for something, that in the face of adversity you gave definition to your own being...

Maybe a little too poetic for HID ban post, but the principle still stands


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here are some links for more details

http://hidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=613

and

http://hidforum.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=596


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

As long as they have a disclaimer (for offroad use only) they should still be able to sell them.


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

so does this mean the 2004 cars will have regular lights instead of HID's??


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ThisFlyGuy said:


> *so does this mean the 2004 cars will have regular lights instead of HID's?? *


probably


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought the problem was only the kits that are mismatched reflectors to HID lights. Not correct projector housings for HID lights. Its a glare problem.

Seth


----------

